# Help deciding between BOSCH and Milwaukee 12v Li cordless drills



## Spend (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everybody,

My 1st post there :jester:

I am interested in purchasing a 12v LI-ion cordless drill/driver for light DIY work around the house. Main tasks are drywall drilling and various assemblies using the driver function.

After reading many reviews I was initially interested in obtaining the Milwaukee M12 2407-22 drill. However, I waited too long and missed the sale price of $100 (I live in Canada so our prices are a bit higher). Currently, The BOSCH PS130-2A is on sale on Amazon and I was wondering if it will be a good alternative choice for a drill compared to the Milwaukee? I know it doesn't mean quality, but there are way more reviews on Milwaukee drills than BOSCH drills. Some BOSCH reviewers mention the fact that the chuck on the BOSCH drill is weak. 

I do realize that due to the fact that I will be using the drill mainly for light work, I might as well get the simplest or cheapest drill (Skil for example). On the other hand, I would like to purchase a drill than I can use for years to come and that might be somewhat future proof in terms of possible more intensive uses to come.

Is the BOSCH PS130-2A a good choice? Should I wait for the Milwaukee drill to be on sale while I do not have an urgent need for a drill at the moment. I am mainly interested in purchasing a reliable and well performing product within the $100 range.

Thanks


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I have 4 tools in that line including the impact and the drill. We were just talking about this in the other forum. If I had to start over, I would probably go Milwaukee due to the number of tools they offer. The Bosch has performed nicely for me over about a 3 year period.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I have the Bosch and it works well. Not sure about the total offering line up but go with what you are going to need.

I have had good luck with Rigid of late too. I know they make one.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

By far I use my impact driver more then my drills.
It will drill holes, remove stuck screws, drive nuts and lag bolts, all with a compact light weight tool.
Here a deal on a drill and a driver in one kit.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauke...H=REC-_-product-1-_-204320833-_-204175352-_-N


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

both are very good tools, but good luck finding them on sale your probably have to do quite a bit of hunting now.. 

both of those drills are last generation models for both companies.. milwaukee has been promoting their brushless m12 lineup for a year now and bosch is about to release their 12v brushless models in a matter of weeks. home depot is no longer stocking the older milwaukee models as they are carrying the brushless line.. anything they have in stock is just that whats currently in stock in specific stores they wont be getting more


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

They're both 12v so the power drops out and what you're left with is how many $ per battery amp-hour (endurance) you're paying for.

Also check prices on Nextag.


----------



## Spend (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I think I will wait for a promotion on the Milwaukee M12 2407-22 drill. After seeing a BOSCH Tassimo coffeemaker, I think I will feel better buying a drill from a company that specializes in tools. lol

Too bad I live in Canada and not the US. Home Depot sells the Milwaukee drill for $99.

sixeightten and Windows on Wash: Thanks for the heads up.
joecaption: I have no real use for an impact driver as I rent my place right now and do not really have a lot of opportunities to use the hammering or impact driver function.
woodworkbykirk: I have yet to hear about the Brushless line of M12. I'm looking for a basic model though, so I think it is likely not for me.
Yoyizit: Too bad nextag is not an option here in Canada. The shipping charges some US retailers charge are outrageous.

The only thing so far that I like about the BOSCH is that their carry case is smaller and made out of canvas and not the bulky hard plastic that Milwaukee offers (space is limited). Not a big game changer though..


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

both brands are leaders in their drills i wouldnt worry about them making coffee makers as well. its a totally differnt

but as mentioned i doubt youll be able to find that model your looking for at that price point unless its used. i didnt realize it at the time but i actually have that model drill and bought it on clearance however it was about 7 months ago. if you do find it it will be online apart of a kit.. milwaukee does have a newer version of the kit coming out which isnt brushless but has the newest version of their batteries.. just note it will be at a higher price point

as for the brushless stuff. heres a review i did of the m12 impact driver that milwaukee sent me last april

http://www.aconcordcarpenter.com/milwaukee-m12-fuel-14-hex-impact-driver.html


----------



## Surfer4fun (Jan 21, 2014)

I had to recently recently replace my cordless tools and it came down to the Bosch and Milwaukee sets. I purchased the Milwaukee 12v combo kit at HD and it handled everything that I threw at it. Lowes had a better deal on a similar kit so returned the Milwaukee and went with Bosch. Both kits work great but the Bosch fit and feels better in my hands. If I had to do it over again I would have kept the Milwaukee as their 12v line up is much deeper and easy to get support as HD is more accessible than Lowes in San Diego


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your very right about the lineup of tools that milwuakee has compared to Bosch.. 

the milwaukee lineup is up around 15 or 20 tools now just about where as bosch has maybe 8


----------



## Surfer4fun (Jan 21, 2014)

If it makes any difference Milwaukee also has a 5 year vs. Bosch 3 year warranty. I used my Bosch impact driver PS41 and still amazed and the amount of power that little sucker packs.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

in all honesty the milwaukee warrenty doesnt mean much.. ive heard countless stories of guys who have had tools break well under the warrenty timeframe and the manufacturer did virtually nothing for them.. ive had good luck with bosch they fixed a minor issue on my mitre saw when it was 8 months old.. 

warrenty`s with cordless gear is a crapshoot.. with the companies putting out newer technology all the time they cant exactly replace or fix your tool all the time. the batteries are the worst part about it


----------

